# Eclipse: Workspace komfortabel konfigurieren



## Q-Base (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, 

ich arbeite mit verschiedenen Workspaces. Das habe ich gemacht, um verschiedene Projekt von einander zu trennen und damit nicht alle Java-/PHP-/EMF-/...-Projekte aller Projekte in einem Workspace sind. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich immer wieder dieselben Einstellungen mache. 

Zum Beispiel muss ich jedes Mal einstellen, dass die Dateien mit UFT-8 codiert werden und nicht mit Windows Standard cp1252. Kann ich das nicht ein Mal in Eclipse die Standardeinstellungen so verändern, wie ich das sowieso bei jedem Workspace tun würde? 

Mittlerweile nimmt das doch recht viel Zeit, da man immer wieder etwas vergisst und sich dann wieder mit der Fehlerbereinigung befassen muss. 

Weiß jemand, wo ich den Standard verändern kann? 

Ciao, Q


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

Ab Eclipse 3.3 kann ein Großteil der Settings von einem Workspace auf den anderen übertragen werden. Du kannst aber auch bei einem Workspace bleiben und mit Working Sets arbeiten.


----------



## Q-Base (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, 

leider muss ich aufgrund eines Plugins bei Eclipse 3.2.2 bleiben. 
Was ist dieses Working Set, noch nie gehört. Muss ich mal nachschauen. Aber bisher habe ich alles in anderen Workspaces und alles umzukopieren oder ähnliches ist vorerst schwierig.

Aber vielen Dank & Ciao, Q


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

So ganz einfach ist die Sache leider nicht.
Zunächst mal gibt es 3-Stufige Preferences Scopes.
-Installation (Eclipse global)
-Instance (pro Workspace)
-Local (pro Plugin)

Das Encoding zB ist aber keine einfache Preference. Zwar gibt es ein setting dafür, dieses kann aber über die Properties des IProjects überschrieben werden.

Die Default Werte für alle preferences können entweder aus Code, oder Dateien im Bundle kommen.
Allerdings gibt es keine zentrale Anlaufstelle, da jedes Plugin seine eigenen Preferences mit bringt.
In deinem Fall würde ich auf das Resources Plugin Tippen. Mach's einfach mal auf und schau ob du eine Datei mit Defaults findest.


----------

